# Pool pump is humming



## Shandre' (Aug 6, 2013)

I have an ESPA pool motor. This weekend I noticed it started humming and wasn't pumping. I was advised to replace the capacitor. Still, it's humming. I then opened and cleaned the impeller. Still it's humming... Before I call in someone to replace it, does anyone have another solution?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Your motor is shot. Btw, what song was it humming, and did you ask for it to hum something different?

Unhook the pump and take it into local pool shop, or just pay to have one of their guys or gals to come look at it. The pool shops in your area would be the best experts on your matter, and could have you back up and running in under a hour.


----------



## Shandre' (Aug 6, 2013)

It sounded like "how much it's that doggie in the window, woof woof"
Could u suggest a pool motor? I have a 3 bag pool filter.


----------



## RoyalAcresRod (May 27, 2009)

A big question to answer your question is, how high are your electric rates?

Hayward, and I believe others, have a high-efficiency pump that cab run at quarter speed ... the idea is to have it run almost all the time at that speed, unless you need full pumping capability. 

That pump has a built-in membrane keypad for programming it's timer and pumping rate. 

Now, such a pump ain't cheap ... I believe it's over $1000. 

But if you have high electric rates, or ones that stairstep up with higher usage, it might be worth it. 

On the other hand, if you're like me and pay only about 8 cents a KwH, it'd be a long time before you'd make up the cost, if ever. 

Pls put your location in your profile.


----------



## Shandre' (Aug 6, 2013)

Master Yoda, electric rates here are pretty steep. Sliding scale but abt R1.32/kwh. I run the pool pump abt 8 hours a day.


----------



## RoyalAcresRod (May 27, 2009)

Wow! That's s high rate! If I were you I would look at a high-efficiency pump. 

Price one if those vs a standard pump. Take the price difference and do some math to figure out the payback period. 

I'd check Amazon to see their price, and then ship around on the Internet. 

I haven't looked at Hayward's website, but wouldn't be surprised if they had a calculator for you to figure your savings.


----------



## Shandre' (Aug 6, 2013)

_cool, thanks. Will let u know what I get. cheers_


----------



## RoyalAcresRod (May 27, 2009)

Keep us updated on what you find!


----------



## RoyalAcresRod (May 27, 2009)

Shandre':

One more thing: I note you're in South Africa. When I first looked at your post on your electric rate, I glossed over the nomenclature and concentrated on the .32 KwH. 

My little pea brain thinks in US dollars and cents. What is the exchange rate, or I guess even better, what does your rate equal in dollars and cents?


----------



## Shandre' (Aug 6, 2013)

The current exchange rate ids 10 to 1. R10 for ur US$1
So if my maths is correct it's abt 13ish cents/kwh


----------



## RoyalAcresRod (May 27, 2009)

That seems to be about an average rate. Still, I'd look at the HE pumps, if only for the built-in timer.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

There is also Leslie pools. Is there any motor shops, that can just rebuild the motor for you?

What happens if you pull it off the filter housing? Does it run okay then?

Problem with ordering and shipping International, if you cannot find locally, you end up paying more than the motor is worth.


----------



## Shandre' (Aug 6, 2013)

I have the power supply setup with a battery operated timer, works well. I have to admit I wouldn't know where to take the motor to be repaired. Our pool techies are more abt pullout and replace. The motor I have ESPA, I hear is no longer services in SA. The pool repair guy I spoke to iced 've a Quality pool pump for R2000 (US$200)


----------



## Shandre' (Aug 6, 2013)

Gregzoll, I did unscrew the pump housing, found the impeller, cleaned out tree seeds and a few small stones. Still hummed


----------



## RoyalAcresRod (May 27, 2009)

$200 is an average price here.


----------



## Shandre' (Aug 6, 2013)

So tell me, do u guys just sit online waiting to give advice? Is this a business or a hobby?


----------



## RoyalAcresRod (May 27, 2009)

Just a bunch of very nice people helping their fellow human beings. In my case, working around the home is just a hobby. 

But there are many fine pros on this site who give out literally millions of dollars in free advice. They have walked many a person thru complex tasks, only for the satisfaction of helping others. You'll hear from most of them in the evenings, after they get off work. 

My hat goes off to them!


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Shandre' said:


> So tell me, do u guys just sit online waiting to give advice? Is this a business or a hobby?


All of us are home owners, some business owners, others in the trades. But all have homes or property, and pools, so we know what you are going through.

There are some pool forums on the Internet. A couple of good ones, others not so great.

This is the only pool place I can find in your area Tidysites Pool Services C.C

Phone: 078 377 3221
Address: 44 Kotze Street, Hillbrow, Johannesburg, South Africa

Looks like Grainger has a couple of places in Africa http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/static/int_africa.html

I do not know what the company name is for this search for "Pool motor repair" 2 De Ville St, Langlaagte Johannesburg
Phone
011 8375322

Here is another:

Gardenia Street, Alberton 1454, South Africa

Pool pump and Filter repairs/installations
We fit new, replace or repair swimming pool pumps, filter drums and piping on all swimming pools and jacuzzi's. We also install salt chlorinators on jacuzzi's or swimming pools. For a quotation or information please call Wouter on 0834154356 or 0793541351.

Another search result: http://www.alibaba.com/countrysearch/ZA/motor-pump.html


----------



## Shandre' (Aug 6, 2013)

Good morning from chilli SA. Wow, thank you so much. I'll give them a call.


----------



## danpik (Sep 11, 2011)

When you cleaned out the impeller, was it able to turn freely? A good motor will spin with no power applied.


----------



## Shandre' (Aug 6, 2013)

Impeller turned with difficulty. But, when pump was disassembled I got to thinking, "what's the worst that can happen" So I took a big step back and picked up the switch. The motor turned. Churning out grit. But it worked. Unfortunately when i reassembled it hummed that list tune again. Took ur advice. Found a pool shop that does repairs. R150 for bearing, R160 for seals or something and R170 labour .. and I get out back on Monday


----------



## RoyalAcresRod (May 27, 2009)

So that's about US $48. I think you did good. A lot cheaper than a new one!


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Shandre', make sure that you pass on to others the shop's name, if they do a good job. Also, what kind of warranty are they giving you on the work, and can they make up some shims in case it does not fit level, when you put it back together correct.

At times if the motor is not fitted correctly, being off just a little, will cause more wear on the shaft and bearings, which can cause the problem you got.


----------



## Shandre' (Aug 6, 2013)

The company is in Alberton, Johannesburg, South Africa.

With 25 years in the borehole pump industry, Alberton Pumps & Equipment provide pump solutions to various industries and individual clients -

Agricultural Irrigation Equipment (wholesale)
Irrigation Piping
Irrigation Systems & Equipment

Services offered:

*** borehole pumps and accessories
*** irrigation layout and equipment
*** swimming pool pumps and accessories
*** centrifugal pumps
*** booster pumps

Contact Details:

Panorama Building
Cnr Charl Cillers & Eeufees Street
Alberton North
Alberton

Tel: +27 11 907 8845
Fax: +27 11 8692589
Cell: 083 7026589
Email:[email protected]


----------

